# Private Messages and login



## Judy (Apr 11, 2006)

Is there a way to read and respond to your private messages without having a login to the entire bbs registered?
When I login to TUG, if I want to benefit from the bold type that indicates which messages I haven't seen yet, I have to go through the entire site in one sitting.
When I receive an email that I have a private message, I'd like to read it right away, but unless I happen to have time to also read the entire board at the same time, I have to put it off.
Does this make sense?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2006)

(Moved to TUG BBS forum)

No, private messages are private posts on the bbs.  Unfortunately, they can only be accessed via the bbs.


----------

